# Deep Drop Trip out of NJ on Nov 30, 2012



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I tried to post report and pictures before I slept as I know many were waiting for our report but I couldn't load pictures on my computer for unknown reason.

We had two choices. Decent number of tile were there in shallow water where the AS are normally fish and the average sizes of fish in under 20 lb. After drifting a few times, we went to deeper water in 600' - 800'. We had non stop dogfish bites there, but After we caught a couple of 40 plus lb golden tile, we stick to the area for the most of trip. It cost us to catch many tile in shallower water, but we couldn't leave the area knowing there are big golden tile.

Here are pictures of the trip.










This trip was Bret's first time ever tile fishing, but he did very well.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

nice blueline tile on a jig


















Bret again



























40 lb lb tile by Jason


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Tangles were inevitable, but tangles were not big issue on this trip even we fished deep because of light load and calm weather.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

smiling Bret









Phil drove 8 hours from upstate NY just for this trip and he did very well even it was his first time ever tile fishing. I am happy he got a 40 plus lb on this trip.









Phil's catches









My decent golden tile on a jig


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Here are pictures what tackle and what rigs they use on the boat.
As you see, most guys use glow teasers and 2/3 of fishermen on the boat use JM PE reels.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

The Atlantic Star



























Quest for trophy golden tile will continue and we are going to do it again soon when we see good weather.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Very nice as usual!! FISH ON!! That one Tile is just a pig!!


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

You Rock Kil ....


----------

